# Quickie Flush Install Questions



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I've read a few posts on this but I still have some questions. I'm able to reach underneath the trailer. I see I can't get the flush in the center due to my reach and the drain on the back side. The front has the cross member. Does the flush have to be in the center of the tank? Will it fill the tank ok if it isn't to the top? How big are the sensors inside? I could put it in right next to them in hopes of getting them cleaner but I don't know how big they are on the other side. Has anyone just used self taping screws to hold the sensor?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know Matt. I'd like a quickie flush but really don't want to drop the underbelly cover. I use one of those wand type flushers with the rotary head on it. It's a bit more work, but it does a good job every time.

Lou


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If you have it relatively close to the center of the tank you are fine. If it was close to the sensors and it effected them it would do so when you are dumping so who cares. Also close to the top is always better.

Sounds to me that you are far along. Just remember to put a lot of silicone around it and when you route the hose leave it free of tension so that it doesn't pull on the head. I also made all of the holes in the quickie flush larger because I believe the volume of spray is also critical.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm another one along with Yianni who not eager to install the Quickie Flush. While I was at Camping World yesterday spending my children's inheritance, I saw the Flush King for $44.95 (and I've got a $5.00 coupon).Has anyone used this and can you give some feedback? The reviews were good but trust the members of this site far more.

I can't justify the Quickie Flush as the only solid waste that goes into our black tank is TP and that disintergrates. I thought for the twicw a year cleanout the Flush King might be fine.

Rayman


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rayman said:


> I'm another one along with Yianni who not eager to install the Quickie Flush. While I was at Camping World yesterday spending my children's inheritance, I saw the Flush King for $44.95 (and I've got a $5.00 coupon).Has anyone used this and can you give some feedback? The reviews were good but trust the members of this site far more.
> 
> I can't justify the Quickie Flush as the only solid waste that goes into our black tank is TP and that disintergrates. I thought for the twicw a year cleanout the Flush King might be fine.
> 
> Rayman


The Flush King is great for getting a plugged outlet pipe cleared, as it back flushes into the tank. It is not that great for sensor cleaning or mound removal/prevention.

The Quickie Flush is the best for normal tank maintenance, such as sensor washing and if installed in the correct location it will prevent mound formation but will not break up a plugged outlet.

The down the toilet wand is the Quickie Flushes poor cousin and does everything it does but you have to touch the wand and that grosses many people out.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Rayman said:


> I'm another one along with Yianni who not eager to install the Quickie Flush. While I was at Camping World yesterday spending my children's inheritance, I saw the Flush King for $44.95 (and I've got a $5.00 coupon).Has anyone used this and can you give some feedback? The reviews were good but trust the members of this site far more.
> 
> I can't justify the Quickie Flush as the only solid waste that goes into our black tank is TP and that disintergrates. I thought for the twicw a year cleanout the Flush King might be fine.
> 
> Rayman


I am a wand guy myself. Actually, I more often just fill the tank a couple of times and let it rip.

However, I wouldn't recommend the Flush King with our units. Because of the path of our plumbing, valves, tanks, etc., I don't think it would work very well. I believe the flush king depends on having a straight shot into the tanks to make it work. Just my 2 cents, let me know if I am off-base with this.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The down the toilet wand is the Quickie Flushes poor cousin and does everything it does but you have to touch the wand and that grosses many people out.



















I use the wand. It allows me to aim all around the tank and be sure I'm spraying everything. I know the quickies work fine, but I just don't like the thought of compromising the integity of the tank by drilling in it. My personal opinion. And, I'm a poor cousin, so I save money by using the wand.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Has anyone seen the sensors? Like I said, I think I want to install it near them but I'm not sure how large they are and I don't want to damage them.
Thanks


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> P.S. make sure you really secure hose to flush unit really good. I have heard of them coming off under pressure and filling under body with water. I used a heavier duty hose and heavier hose clamps then what came with the quicky.


That's a great point. I may look into that while I'm at it. I might put the hose on before I put the sensor in to make sure it's on there good and tight.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

MattS said:


> Has anyone seen the sensors? Like I said, I think I want to install it near them but I'm not sure how large they are and I don't want to damage them.
> Thanks


Matt,

The sensors are not something you are going to hurt. They are similar to screws. Look for where the wires attach to the tank on the outside. You will see the threaded end of the sensor sticking out with the wire attached to it. You will see them at various heights along the side wall of the tank. They work through the conductivity of the affluent in the tank.....they are not mechanical. You can't hurt them with water spray.

Does this answer your question?

-Sam


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Hokie said:


> They are similar to screws.
> Does this answer your question?
> 
> -Sam


That answers my question! Thanks, Sam.

I think I'm not going to go with the self tapping screws at this point.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I was a little nervous about the self tapping screws, so I got some #8 stainless steel (SS) machine bolts with SS washers and nuts. I reached tru the hole (where the flush goes)and put the machine screw from the inside to the outside. I then slid the Quickie Flush on the screws and put doulbe nuts on the outside with lock washer in between. Don't think this will let loose it sandwiched pretty good and tight.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

jgheesling said:


> I was a little nervous about the self tapping screws, so I got some #8 stainless steel (SS) machine bolts with SS washers and nuts. I reached tru the hole (where the flush goes)and put the machine screw from the inside to the outside. I then slid the Quickie Flush on the screws and put doulbe nuts on the outside with lock washer in between. Don't think this will let loose it sandwiched pretty good and tight.


Wow, that's a great idea. How did you get the screws to tighten up and stay in place? Did you put silicon on them before you put them on the inside?


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

When I drilled the hole for the screws I made them a little small so I had to push the screw thru the hole. I used one finger thru the QF main hole to push the heads, need to use some needle nose to hold the screw while you push it thru. I was very carefull when sliding the QF on the screws as to not push them in the tank. Once I had all three thru the QF I started the nuts and took Needle nose pliers and held the screw, from the outside end, from turning while I tighen the nuts.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> I also made all of the holes in the quickie flush larger because I believe the volume of spray is also critical.


How much bigger? Twice the size?


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

This us how i mounted my quickie flush. Because the frame holding up the black tank, i had to mount it as in the pic. I just drilled a couple of extra holes in the spreay head to direct the water jet streams toward the sensors


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> This us how i mounted my quickie flush.


That's a nice picture. I saw that while searching around. Do you remember about how much bigger your holes were that you made? Much larger (3x)?


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

No bigger, just at a 90 degree+ angle to try to direct at least some of the water at the sensors. The bigger you make the holes...the more volume you have but at less pressure.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I'm 0 for 2.... I was at the point of making sure it was all tight and I cracked the housing..... Off to Camping World for my 2nd Quickie Flush.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

MattS said:


> I was a little nervous about the self tapping screws, so I got some #8 stainless steel (SS) machine bolts with SS washers and nuts. I reached tru the hole (where the flush goes)and put the machine screw from the inside to the outside. I then slid the Quickie Flush on the screws and put doulbe nuts on the outside with lock washer in between. Don't think this will let loose it sandwiched pretty good and tight.


Wow, that's a great idea. How did you get the screws to tighten up and stay in place? Did you put silicon on them before you put them on the inside?
[/quote]

Well, I tried this method. My fingers are like 2x4's. There wasn't any way I could get more than one in at a time to a 1 1/8" hole. I ended up using some bigger screws from Home Depot. The originals wouldn't work because I drilled out the holes too much for the #8 bolts. I did end up finishing the project today on the 3rd attempt!!! I even put the connection on the outside instead of using the one to the frame. I'm excited it's done. My next one will be done at Camping World.....


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations on finally being done. It sounds like you certainly went through some pain.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Congratulations on finally being done. It sounds like you certainly went through some pain.


Can't agree more. You will reap the benefits on this mod over and over.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go








The main thing is you got it done
You'll enjoy having it there down the road

Don


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

MattS said:


> I did end up finishing the project today on the 3rd attempt!!! I even put the connection on the outside instead of using the one to the frame. I'm excited it's done. My next one will be done at Camping World.....


Ok...My 4th attempt was today....Yes I know I said I was done. It appeared like I was done but I hadn't run water in it.... That hose they send is a piece of junk. I've never seen a hose leak from a sealed metal end. I hooked it up and water was rushing out of it. Then water came pooring out of the under belly. I swore to myself that it was going to Camper World.

After I calmed down and bit of prayer time, I thought of a new plan. I opened the under belly up again and the hose came completely off the other crimped end. I was basically hosing off my under belly from the inside. It was pretty clean now.







A trip to Home Depot and a bit more time I've got all but one leak fixed. I didn't bring teflon tape with me to the storage spot so on my next trip I'll get that leak.

It works great!! I took it over to the pump out and it really works nicely. I will say when I tried to get the loose uncrimped end off from the Quickie Flush, it took out the center insert. The one I really tightened on the first one. I was only able to get it back in hand tight. It seemed to be good enough.

The late update is due to my home computer crashing...permenantly. When it rains, it pours.


----------

